# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps New line character in Oracle forms 6i

## Barbie

I have to display new line character in text item in Oracle Forms 6i.
How to do that? any idea?

----------


## venkivenki

> I have to display new line character in text item in Oracle Forms 6i.
> How to do that? any idea?


can any body reply to this q

----------


## Maheshkurapati

new line character means?

----------

